

The problem with programming tutorials - rhubarbcustard
http://www.moreofless.co.uk/programming-tutorials-web-problem/

======
teh_klev
_Even Stack Overflow, the saviour of programmers the world over, rarely shows
version information in its questions or answers. I recall once, whilst
reviewing some changes, that one user had edited another’s question and
removed the version number from the tags they has added. Maybe that’s SO’s
policy but it is madness._

I agree with the sentiments above, there's no clear policy other than this
poorly thought out response by Jeff:

[http://meta.stackexchange.com/a/85744/419](http://meta.stackexchange.com/a/85744/419)

I think version specific tags, regardless of whether you're using new
functionality or not should be added to a question. If a user is trying to
solve a problem in C#2.0 style but you know (from the tags) they're using the
4.0 compiler then you can provide them with a 4.0 specific answer/solution
which possibly is more succinct/better.

This also happened in the Sharepoint meta:

[http://meta.sharepoint.stackexchange.com/questions/142/versi...](http://meta.sharepoint.stackexchange.com/questions/142/version-
tags-considered-harmful)

As someone who was a Sharepoint dev and admin, I found that to be a mistake
and inconsistent with other dev sites in the SE network. Even the normally
sane and rational Shog got this wrong too:

[http://meta.sharepoint.stackexchange.com/a/152/3611](http://meta.sharepoint.stackexchange.com/a/152/3611)

That said, some users just don't know any better when asking questions, some
don't even know what version of the tools they're using, or how to find out.

------
phlandis
Also include a link to all required materials or better yet put everything
they will need in a custom zip file. Including detailed instructions on the
install process. We could probably get way more kids into this stuff if better
walk-throughs were provided.

